# Effect of adding weight to driver head



## turkish (Mar 31, 2017)

Bought a weight kit for my 915 to mess around with- weights range from 4g to 17g.

What effect, if any, am I likely to find from going from lighter weights to heavier?

Driver still a work in progress with my pro but still the dreaded heel strike is my fault... even with a shorter shaft same issue.

Hoping the heaviest weight will enable me to feel the head a bit more?


----------



## the_coach (Mar 31, 2017)

heavier weighted heel side lighter toe _can _help close the face easier

say 'can' because it also depends a bunch on the way the club gets delivered at impact 

if say the norm is a delivery with a bunch of handle drag so 'holding off' release may be little or no difference at strike

& if say the norm is a delivery with high hands & handle so much more vertical shaft angle (something which can tend to lead to heel strikes) if the hands/handle delivery stays as is it will then tend to still pretty much override any 'weight change'

if though the driver shaft so head gets delivered at an optimum 'plane' angle then the heavier heel side can close the face down


----------



## turkish (Mar 31, 2017)

the_coach said:



			heavier weighted heel side lighter toe _can _help close the face easier

say 'can' because it also depends a bunch on the way the club gets delivered at impact 

if say the norm is a delivery with a bunch of handle drag so 'holding off' release may be little or no difference at strike

& if say the norm is a delivery with high hands & handle so much more vertical shaft angle (something which can tend to lead to heel strikes) if the hands/handle delivery stays as is it will then tend to still pretty much override any 'weight change'

if though the driver shaft so head gets delivered at an optimum 'plane' angle then the heavier heel side can close the face down
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Coach it's the 915 model so not a movable weight- its low and back CG but interchangable weights from 4g to 17g... the standard being 9g so heaviest almost double and lowest more than half. I'm guessing it will have little to no effect with heel strikes but still want to tinker... might still get better results with certain weights on the good hits so just want to do a bit of trial an error.

My thoughts on a heavier weight on head was that I could feel it more (maybe)


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 31, 2017)

turkish said:



			Thanks Coach it's the 915 model so not a movable weight- its low and back CG but interchangable weights from 4g to 17g... the standard being 9g so heaviest almost double and lowest more than half. I'm guessing it will have little to no effect with heel strikes but still want to tinker... might still get better results with certain weights on the good hits so just want to do a bit of trial an error.

My thoughts on a heavier weight on head was that I could feel it more (maybe)
		
Click to expand...

Heavier head will slow down swing speed so loss of distance.
lighter head more speed more distance.
open or closed face will fade or draw ball depending on swing path.
Its good to tinker but you must know the basics of what you are trying to do .
If you can't feel the head I would think it's more the shaft.


----------



## turkish (Apr 5, 2017)

clubchamp98 said:



			Heavier head will slow down swing speed so loss of distance.
lighter head more speed more distance.
open or closed face will fade or draw ball depending on swing path.
Its good to tinker but you must know the basics of what you are trying to do .
If you can't feel the head I would think it's more the shaft.
		
Click to expand...

I do know the basics and understand I might have a trade off with slower swing speed but more control that's why I was asking. I tested it and it didn't actually have an overall effect on distance but I was hitting out the middle more but that might be because I've been working on it with the pro so need to do more testing vs the light weights.

ps regarding the basics open or closed face not the only determining factor as gear effect on strike will also have a huge effect... I have an in to out path and can still have face closed to path but on the heel strikes I can still be hitting cuts.

you do have a point about shafts though so I am going to do a bit more testing with different shafts in addition to continuing with the lessons.


----------

